# How to remove page number from just ONE page



## not my realname (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a 300 page document. I need some of the pages NOT to display the page number.
For example:
In Chapter I the page number does not appear in page 1 but page 2 will have page number 2.
I want to do the same thing at the beginning of every chapter.

 
​Help please


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

i used this info

http://word.mvps.org/faqs/numbering/pagenumbering.htm


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

That's easy to do. Just make every chapter a new section and format the sections to "different first page" and leave the first page footer blank. Insert a page number field in the second page footer and format the numbering to start at "2."


----------

